# Artificial Insemination with straws?



## robbor (Sep 29, 2012)

Ok id like to find out how to do AI on my does with semen straws. Start from the top i need to know everything. thanks.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We can't teach you that here...lol. How many goats do you have? The equipment is fairly expensive, too. Do you have any dairy farms in your area? They do AI, so there may be a Vet or other that can give you lessons. http://www.goatworld.com/articles/ai/ai.shtml check out this link for basic instructions.

Good luck, let us know how you decide to proceed. I was thinking about it, early on, but, we love our bucks.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

There are also classes you can take to learn as well.....


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I took a class offered (3 hour), as well as showed by an old pro.


----------



## BathamptonCashmeres (Apr 4, 2013)

You can certainly do it yourself, but it requires some equipment to hold the goat correctly, some aparatus and some skills to place the semen though the cervix. 

I'm not sure I can give you an anatomy lesson in writing!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I had asked earlier because I have 2 does I'd like to do as well. I have to check with the one 'goat' vet and see if they do it. The equipment is expensive and apparently there is nobody in less than 100 miles of me that does it.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I had asked earlier because I have 2 does I'd like to do as well. I have to check with the one 'goat' vet and see if they do it. The equipment is expensive and apparently there is nobody in less than 100 miles of me that does it.


Compared to what I paid for my AI kit for cattle, $200 is nothing. If you're going to frequently use it, and possibly get word out that you have a tank ($60 on CL, nitrogen gets a little pricey sometimes depending on frequently you need filling) you can rent space in tank and even charge for breedings after you get going an can prove yourself.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Caprine Supply sells an AI kit for $155. Their tank is $800.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I didn't even think of CL for a nitro tank, I chk CL all the time-hmm going to have to check it out.
I'll go to caprine supply and check that out as well.
thanks,


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

I have to say that I learned VAI with Icelandic Sheep (the procedure is similar to goats) and even with that I decided the costs of the equipment (and the fussiness of it all) and the fact that you really need a boy for clean up anyway meant it wasn't the thing for me (at that time I was trying to avoid having a ram at all). [Hmm- re -reading that it comes across like I have my nose in the air - I am just trying to explain why I know this haha].

One thing I did learn was that people sell used tanks fairly frequently and they're much cheaper. Any straw shipping (from overseas for sure, not sure about domestic) has to be in a new tank so the Icelandic community always had a tank to sell at the end of the year. You might want to let your vet know but also your local welding supply company and medical supply company (since those are cheap and easy ways to get the tank filled) that you're looking. They would be the best ones to let you know if there is a used and in good condition tank around.

Also - my advice is to get the biggest one you can afford so you're not messing around with frequent fill ups.


----------

